# Some of my boys



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys!!!

Thats my first thread here and I already ask sorry for my English (I'm from Brazil), but I wanted to show you some pics of my fishes (just some because I have 8 tanks  )...









My male _Apistogramma bitaeniata_ "tefé"









The female taking care of the eggs at night









Female again, but already with the fry









Fry









again...

Now from a planted tank...









_Hyphessobrycon megalopterus_ - Black Phantom Tetra









Female...









Male in fight









_Otocinclus affinis_

And some of my Kribs









_Pelvicachromis pulcher_ - Kribensis female









Male









Fry









Same fry, but a few months later









Little male









Almost a "school" of them

Well, I'll stop here because I've already posted many pics... Ohh and about the kribs, I wrote a little article about their breeding (with many other pics and info) that you can see here http://sekaiscaping.blogspot.com/2008/10/reproduo-de-kribensis_21.html - it's in portuguese but we have a translator 

Any questions, critics, comments are wellcome!!!


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

The kribs are awesome and that male Apisto is beautiful.

Great pics!

Charlie


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Those are beautiful fish! Thanks for sharing the pictures.

-Dave


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

great pics!!!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you very much for sharing your pictures, Cinthia. They're extremely beautiful.

Peixe muito belo.


----------



## soler (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful fish and welcome to the board.


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to all of you guys!
I'm really glad that you liked and soon I'll put others pics from the rest of my fishes


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Great pics & beautiful fish!... I particularly like the night shot of mama taken care of the eggs.


----------



## Chantal W K (Oct 20, 2008)

Great pics, as always.

My favourite is the fighting black phantoms.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, your photo skills are top notch.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Beautiful shots and beautiful fish!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

*Trenac*
Thanks, I also liked that pic!

*Chan*
Thank you! I have a sequency of that fight, it's very good...

*cah* and *janS*
Thanks!!! 

Now, a few more pics...









_Pterophyllum scalare_


















_Corydoras adolfoi_









_Corydoras aeneus_ - albino









_Corydoras aeneus_









_Corydoras melanistius_


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Justo belo (hope it means "Just beautiful") 

I love the scalares. 

Thank you for the pictures. Obrigado.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, those fish look incredible, but your photography is truly amazing!


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, awesome pics.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the pxs of your baby kribs. What are you going to do with them all?!


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

hey cinthia if plan on selling any of those kribs let me know. Beautiful collection of fishes and awsome photography.


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

*gravy9*
Thank you very much!!!! I also love them... I'm thinking on get some _P. altum_ for my next tank...
(and yes, it means beautiful  )

*csaxe21* and *Pinto*
Thanks guys!!!! But my cam gets the credits lol I'm not thaaaat good 

*Tex Gal* and *808aquatics*
Thanks!!! I already gave them away... But, unfortunately I lost my couple :sad: so I'm thinking if I get another one... this time I'll try to get fishes with more black spots

Sunday I'll put some pics of other fishes ok? Thank you guys for being so nice!!!!!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Cinthia
if you need any altum advice I've had some for over 3 years now.
penny


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you again, Cinthia.

VANCAT: Where can I get my hands on a few Altums?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Haha---That's always the question.
I was lucky enough to get some from Jeff Rapps at tangledupincichlids.com. I think Jeff decided not to sell them anymore, but you could check. 
Good luck. You might try the Angelfish forums- here's one:
http://www.angelfish.net/VBulletin/index.php?board=11
penny
PS Cinthia is in Brazil, right? She should have no trouble getting some!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Those are some really healthy fish, nice shots as well! Those apistos are very nice. I love the Tefe variants! That's a very nice strain of P. pulcher as well. Most males don't have so much red.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice, Penny, with Cinthia getting the Altums. A better idea would be to visit those folks we envy to get them ourselves. 

Thank you for the link. Will try to see if I can get a pair.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Good luck ravi!
penny


----------



## akamasha (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so jealous !!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

*Vancat*
Really? That would be wonderful and yes, I'm from Brazil and here it's' easy to find altuns... but the price... well, thats quite high

*Six* and *Akamasha*
Thanks guys 

Now, some other pics that I promised









Rummy nose...



























that's my other male... you can see more blue on his face









That's my female from before...









one of her kids...









alone...









family...









brothers and sisters









eating..

Now these fry have about 3 weeks old


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very beautiful. The pictures are just amazing.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Altums:
yes,I paid dearly for the ones I have too...


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!

Well, yesterday I was visiting a shop when I saw beautiful tiny african leaffishes (_Polycentropsis abbreviata_)... how they are so much cheaper (compared to the Altum) I decided to buy the little guys...
I love the behavior that they have (predators) so... I'll leave some pics...









shy....









hide and seek...









not shy at all 

At the moment they have just about 3cm (+- 1 inch)... soon I'll put other pics of my guys
Thank you guys for your comments!!!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

What camera and lens are you using?


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

My camera it's one Sony Cyber-shot DSC H9


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Loving the pxs. Keep 'em coming!:clap2:


----------



## Britzke (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Cinthia!

Beatiful photos 
I wish the _Apistogramma_!!! 

Kiss


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tex Gal*
Thank you so much! Soon I'll show others

*Britzke*
Thanks!!! I'll give you a couple of that little guys, as soon as I get able to see who's male and female


----------



## dotconnect (Jul 28, 2008)

Great pics & beautiful fish


----------



## cibserg (Apr 22, 2008)

You are a great photographer. I like your fish too. Especialy the apisto.
I have 3 aggasizi (2f+1m).

Please tell me what type of aquarium do you have. I am interested especialy on the glass type.
You pictures are very clear and I think the glass is important too.

And another question. What lightning are you using. Do you use a external flash or the one built in the DSC-H9

Thank you.

Sergiu


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Beautiful pics of the fish! I've seen Vancat's Altums. WOW is all I can say.

Cinthia, the shots of your apistos are awesome, especially the male from the first pic. Keep them coming!


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

whats the word im looking for.. oh yea.. WOW!!!!!, and awesome pics too!!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Any updates, Cinthia?


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

*Dotconnect, Texex94* and *NowMed*
Thank you guys!!! Texex, I really love the apistos and I'll show you guys some pics about how they reproduce and grow up in another thread...

*Cibserg*
Thanks!!! Ohh I love the _agassizii_ too, they're really beautiful
The glass of my aquarium it's the regular one, doesn't have anything special about it... And I don't use flash, just the light of the aquarium 

*Gravy9*
Yeah, here they are 









_Boraras maculatus_









They are new, so still didn't developed the full red color









Female of _Apistogramma cacatuoides_


----------



## cougar1331puma (Feb 22, 2009)

Those fish are all beautiful, nice pictures. I have always wanted to get an Apistogramma pair, the cacautoides are VERY attractive.


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Cougar!!! Since last week I've brought some pics of _Boraras maculatus_ lets keep with the red fishes... :biggrin:









_Paracheirodon axelrodi_ - I have these guys since 2006...









Just cute, not fat lol



















:eyebrows:


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice pictures Cinthia. It's been a long time since you were here. Not just you, all of our other friends from Brazil also.


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gravy, but I've updated this thread last week  
I'll talk with my friends to come and post new things too!


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Look who came to my house just yesterday...




































_Neolamprologus multifasciatus_, but I think I've got only females


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

My favourite shellies! Awesome fish and can dig so much size for size. I think you've got a couple of young males there showing off too each other - my females never had very prominent striping down the flanks. How many have you got altogether?


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Whats the common name from gramma's?


those are some very vivid fish, I have never seen those before.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm loving pxs of your boys! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow! Extremely beautiful, Cinthia. Love the color and their eyes.


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

ed seeley said:


> My favourite shellies! Awesome fish and can dig so much size for size. I think you've got a couple of young males there showing off too each other - my females never had very prominent striping down the flanks. How many have you got altogether?


Hii ed, those from the last pics are 2 girls! A few days later they got darker and now are with eggs 
I have 5 multies

*WhiteDevil, Tex Gal* and *gravy9*
Thanks guys!!! I'm really glad that you liked!

Now new pics

That's the female from last pic









On the next day








Darker and showing signal of laying eggs

With one male, on their shell

















And two from today

















That's the second female from last pic (was behind the other), she's becoming to get dark also









Eye's detail


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been a long time since I've posted here... I have a lot of new pics to show to you guys!!!









Tucanoichthys tucano









Fundulopanchax sjostedti









Fundulopanchax gardneri "albino"









again









Nannostomus digrammus









Brittanichthys axelrodi

And now, my true love... Apistos!!!









Wild Apistogramma agassizii "jatapu" male









Hello!!!









Wild Apistogramma agassizii "urucara" male









closer









it's female









urucara again...

I hope that you like it


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

You take great photos and your fish are beautiful! Great job!


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

looks like you've been doing great with the breeding!!

Great photos too btw!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

those apistos are very nice


----------

